

PubMail, a newsletter app for messagepub.com - lux

I'm a developer as well as a songwriter/performer, and I needed something reliable for sending out my artist newsletter. I could have done all the DNS/SPF/DKIM stuff myself, but it seems like that's still an uphill battle with ISPs that most of the advice on here warns against.<p>The problem is as a musician, I can't afford the $5 + $0.01/email that services like campaignmonitor.com charge, at least not once my newsletter grows in size. messagepub.com's $0.0015/email was much more up my alley.<p>Knowing that many startups are in the same position (mine sure is! ;), I thought I should announce the app here as well in case other startups find it useful too. It's written in PHP5 + Sqlite because most shared hosts support it, so more artists would be able to use it, but that may make it a little less compatible with some startups. But anyway, here it is:<p>http://www.johnnybroadway.com/id.3/title.introducing-pubmail-artist-newsletters-on-the-cheap<p>Any feedback is always appreciated too!
======
lux
Here's a clickable link too:

[http://www.johnnybroadway.com/id.3/title.introducing-
pubmail...](http://www.johnnybroadway.com/id.3/title.introducing-pubmail-
artist-newsletters-on-the-cheap)

